# Which type of intelligence do you have?



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Intrapersonal Intelligence - Gardner's Theory

i got intrapersonal intelligence


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

I got them all.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Your Results: Intrapersonal Intelligence

Intrapersonal intelligence is centered on being aware of one's own thoughts, feelings and motivations. People who are strong in this type of intelligence are very good at self-reflection and personal insight. They tend to know themselves very well and enjoy activites that lead to further self-awareness.

Common characteristics of intrapersonal intelligence:

Solid understanding of one's own temperament and personality
Enjoys day-dreaming and introspection
Strong sense of self-identity and purpose
Good at evaluation theories and concepts


I kind of thought I was gonna get mathematical intelligence or something.


----------



## tylerofwahstate (Feb 16, 2015)

Ha, same here, intrapersonal intelligence. The eight types listed on:

Multiple Intelligence Types

include other types that are familiar, like musical intelligence, but I realize that questions like, "What was your favorite class in high school?" wouldn't take into consideration the fact that I was tired of the saxophone--tall order, I know but the point is that I answered literally and not to the "point" of the question; if it was the point, then I'd have chosen band class as my favorite class (perhaps if I played guitar and didn't have to tongue a sax reed for 50 minutes a day). Anyway, I guess the outcome makes sense, though perhaps a music/intrapersonal hybrid would have been an even more accurate description. As for spatial intelligence... well, let's not talk about that.


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

Your Results: Visual-Spatial Intelligence

Visual-spatial intelligence is centered on the ability to visualize information. People who are high in this type of intelligence have an easy time understanding maps and directions. They also appreciate the visual arts and enjoy drawing and painting.

Common characteristics of visual-spatial intelligence:
-Good at remember image and visual information
-Good at solving puzzles
-Able to visualize things in your head
-Pays attention to patterns, shapes, colors and textures
-Good with geometry
-Learns best through visual information

This is somewhat unexpected judging from the test, but understandable. To be honest it was *too limiting*
Also the options were too specialised. (e.x. by sudoku they obviousy mean an intellectual/mathematical game, but I prefer chess much more. Or chess+music)
No multiple options just drives you to an extreme, rather than a pentagon graph.

Interesting idea, but terrible test.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

verbal intelligence


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

Musical.

Musical intelligence is centered on the ability to discern rhythms, patterns and sounds. People with this type of intelligence tend to learn best hearing information or relating it to music in some way.

Common characteristics of musical intelligence:
Ability to identify music and sounds
Sensitive to tone, rhythm and pitch
Good at remember melodies and lyrics
Strong ability to distinguish between sounds
Enjoys sings or playing a musical instrument

Makes a lot of sense. I can tell what my room mate listens to from half way across the room while she wears headphones.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

Your Results: *Intrapersonal Intelligence*


Intrapersonal intelligence is centered on being aware of one's own thoughts, feelings and motivations. People who are strong in this type of intelligence are very good at self-reflection and personal insight. They tend to know themselves very well and enjoy activites that lead to further self-awareness.

Common characteristics of intrapersonal intelligence:



Solid understanding of one's own temperament and personality
Enjoys day-dreaming and introspection
Strong sense of self-identity and purpose
Good at evaluation theories and concepts


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

This web site is full of spelling mistakes. *facepalm*


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Multiple Intelligences Quiz

Your Results: Musical Intellgience

Musical intelligence is centered on the ability to discern rhythms, patterns and sounds. People with this type of intelligence tend to learn best hearing information or relating it to music in some way.

Common characteristics of musical intelligence:

Ability to identify music and sounds
Sensitive to tone, rhythm and pitch
Good at remember melodies and lyrics
Strong ability to distinguish between sounds
Enjoys sings or playing a musical instrument


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

Logical-mathematical, but I have to say the test is quite bad.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

*Your Results: Intrapersonal Intelligence*

Intrapersonal intelligence is centered on being aware of one's own thoughts, feelings and motivations. People who are strong in this type of intelligence are very good at self-reflection and personal insight. They tend to know themselves very well and enjoy activites that lead to further self-awareness.
Common characteristics of intrapersonal intelligence:


Solid understanding of one's own temperament and personality
Enjoys day-dreaming and introspection
Strong sense of self-identity and purpose
Good at evaluation theories and concepts


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

Your Results: Intrapersonal Intelligence
Intrapersonal intelligence is centered on being aware of one's own thoughts, feelings and motivations. People who are strong in this type of intelligence are very good at self-reflection and personal insight. They tend to know themselves very well and enjoy activites that lead to further self-awareness.

Common characteristics of intrapersonal intelligence:

Solid understanding of one's own temperament and personality
Enjoys day-dreaming and introspection
Strong sense of self-identity and purpose
Good at evaluation theories and concepts

...I'm shocked :laughing:


----------



## ash.nymous (Feb 9, 2015)

Bnova said:


> Intrapersonal Intelligence - Gardner's Theory
> 
> i got intrapersonal intelligence


Interpersonal


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

ash.nymous said:


> Interpersonal


Nope its intrapersonal  did you know there's a difference between interpersonal and intrapersonal? @ash.nymous or should I say Villian Ass Anonymous  or do you favor Anonymous Ass, the latter suits you the most no?


----------



## ash.nymous (Feb 9, 2015)

Bnova said:


> Nope its intrapersonal  did you know there's a difference between interpersonal and intrapersonal? @ash.nymous or should I say Villian Ass Anonymous  or do you favor Anonymous Ass, the latter suits you the most no?


I was referring to myself as interpersonal, yes much like there is a difference between internet and intranet, controller and comptroller, in and out. Ash is my actual name however the "nonymous" you picked up on correctly as being short for anonymous simply to hide my last name in my Facebook email address. Though I would accept anything as long as it implies that I am an sociopathic a-hole which is the closest approximation to who I am in reality.  Thank you.


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

ash.nymous said:


> I was referring to myself as interpersonal. Though I would accept anything as long as it implies that I am an sociopathic a-hole which is the closest approximation to who I am in reality.  Thank you.


Wow didn't know you get "an" sociopathic a-hole that's definitely a new level of asshole ;P


----------



## ash.nymous (Feb 9, 2015)

Bnova said:


> Wow didn't know you get "an" sociopathic a-hole that's definitely a new level of asshole ;P


Ya I don't proof read anything because I don't really care about your ability to properly understand me  you're lucky if anything I type is even feasible English.


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

ash.nymous said:


> Ya I don't proof read anything because I'm dumb  you're lucky if anything
> 
> _I type is even_ feasible English.



Lmao, ja nee jy weet hoe om n mens te maak lag hoor  "I TYPE IS even" lmk!!!


----------



## ash.nymous (Feb 9, 2015)

Bnova said:


> Lmao, ja nee jy weet hoe om n mens te maak lag hoor  "I TYPE IS even" lmk!!!


Lol, now your starting to understand me  If you could compress all the "I don't give a f%$ks" in the world and infuse it into one individual that sir would be me


----------

